# Flash-Film permanent in Seite einbetten?



## kung_shu (9. September 2004)

Tag allerseits,

Ich hab ein Problem mit einer Homepage die ich gerade erstelle.
Die Page soll einen Flash-Musik-Player erhalten, soweit so gut,
aber wenn ich auf einen Link klicke, dann wird die komplette Seite aktualisiert.
Und hier liegt das Problem:
Der Player wird auch neu geladen, was er aber nicht soll.
D.h. er soll permanent da sein und auf keinen Fall neu geladen werden, da ja sonst die Musik abbricht. 
Ich habe die Page hauptsächlich mit <div>-Tags und CSS formatiert
hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem beheben soll...
Bitte helft mir.

Cya
kung_shu


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. September 2004)

Indem du Frames verwendest, und den Player in ein FRame packst, welches nicht beim klicken auf einen Link aktualisiert wird.


----------

